# When is a puppy done with vaccinations?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I've looked it up and found some info,but some says 5 mnths and some say 6 months.So does this mean my puppy can't be around any other dogs till then?
So far he is only allowed in our backyard.I can't wait to be able to go for walks with him.Actually the girls can't wait too! He's only 9 weeks so that seems like a really long time to wait!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The do say that you should wait until their shots are done, Logan was done with his shots at 4 months. He did go to puppy class before they were all done, but he was up to date with what he needed. I think if you are with very strange dogs, like at a dog park, it probably is not a good idea. But I dont wee any reason not to just go for a walk!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy and all my dogs were done with their shots at 4 months. You can start puppy training/social classes with young puppies quite early, just have proof of how ever many shots they require. I think socializing your puppies before they are 4 months old is really important, so take him with you in a bag or on leash everywhere. I never followed the rule of waiting till the dogs are 4 months old to take them to my park as I live minutes away from a small dog park. I know it's a chance, but I just made sure they never drank any water from community bowl. Our local puppy classes start as early as 10 weeks, so it's worth it to check out your local training clubs.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't take your puppy out into the world on the ground anyway, (ok to hold him) until he has finished ALL of his puppy shots.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Better to be safe than sorry .. I agree ..Do not let them on the floor in the vets office either or in a store like petco or petsmart . In a carrier or your arms is fine but keep them off the floor ..
Also a lot of people will want to pet and touch your puppy I do not think it is a good idea when they are so small I just said he was shy and everyone seemed to understand ..
Csomo went to puppy class a little early but the vet gave him Bordadella first


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

My breeder told me taking Frosty places was ok except for places with grass, like the dog parks. 

aak


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I would agree. Ok to take him out, but stay away from the parks, grassy areas, etc. Watch out for standing water, don't let him drink it. Just be a little cautious and it should be fine.


----------

